# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  Google Cloud Machine Learning, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

Home page - cloud.google.com/products/ai

Google Cloud Platform

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google launches new machine learning platform"

by Frederic Lardinois
March 23, 2016

----------

